# Looking for a lathe and need some opinions.



## Tink (Nov 30, 2017)

What do you think this lathe is worth?
This

Which would you buy?
Or this

Why?


----------



## mksj (Nov 30, 2017)

Th BV-1440GS hands down. You are looking at a used SB machine that you know very little about, and who's capacity is tiny in comparison to the BV. The BV you get a much larger working scope, another 800lbs with a cast iron base, a 2" spindle bore, variable speed, chucks, steady/follow rests, etc...... Sorry, I do not even see the comparison at the asking price of the SB. In that price range in a similar type of lathe, I believe you would be much better off getting a PM 1236GT or PM 1340GT which are very well made and more of a known quality/performance. The other lathe in the same price range is the PM 1440GS. There are numerous postings on the different lathe noted above. It is a tough call, but I often see used SB lathes that are over priced for what you are getting. The one one has a tiny chuck (unknown condition), no steady or follow rest, a phase II QCTP (just OK), looks like some bed wear near the chuck, I just wouldn't go there at that price and especially unseen.  If you go with a new machine, yes the BV and GS are Chinese made, so they aren't perfect and the finish maybe just OK, but the work scope difference is large step up from a 10x33 lathe. If you go new, I recommend upgrading the chucks to Taiwanese made if possible, the (Chandox) set-tru variety for the 3J and to a lesser degree 4J independent on the Chinese lathes.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/yes-again-pm1440gs-pm1440bv-or-1340gt.60313/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd definitely buy the pm if I had that kind of money to spend on one. I own a Southbend heavy ten and I love to run it, but I bought it dirt cheap and then spent about a year restoring it, sweat equity. But there is a lot to be said about a modern lathe with no wear and a warranty. precision Mathews has a very good reputation, that one shown has digital read outs and that's a bonus! The Mathew's also has a greater swing, a 2" spindle bore, and single phase power, and a wedge type tool post. It has a lot going for it.


----------



## SSage (Nov 30, 2017)

Depends on what YOU prefer, American vs Chinese machine, new verses used, warranty verses no warranty. Do you want an antique, like tinkering with classics?

Also take note of the spindle bore size, 1" 3/8 listed for that South Bend, 2" spindle bore on the PM1440. 

I like old iron myself, when I was shopping for a new lathe I looked hard at old Logans and old South Bends. I ended up going Asian this time because it has a 3 year warranty and no inheriting project issues. Most of my machines are 20 years old or more, but my PM1236 has been a good experience. It's a couple months old now and I actually haven't had any problems with it at all so far. 

If you go old iron or any used machine you should test it first, at least see it run. Old iron is really not for beginners, you can get burned if you don't know what your looking at. I bought a few antique machines and they all needed work, hard to find parts etc. But, it is fun having old machines, my oldest stuff dates back to 1941 and is still fully functional with some TLC. I buy my used machines sight unseen at bargin prices, that way if something is really bad I can part them out.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 30, 2017)

If you are willing to spend $5,000 on a lathe you should consider looking at a Monarch 10EE. I have 2 South Bend Heavy 10 Lathes just like that first one you posted, they are great machines but they don't really have enough torque as I would like them to sometimes.

Like this machine
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1942-Monar...750274&hash=item2391c4958c:g:SHUAAOSw6GJZ-f8m


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 30, 2017)

That's a steep price on that South Bend, One reason, its being sold by a dealer, also, it has a metric gears, which is rare on Southie, but still way too pricy IMHO. I now have 3 old SB's and love em but I am actively shopping for a 13"-15" gear-head, if that tells you something.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 30, 2017)

I think a EE would be overkill for this particular person, based on his questions so far.  Very easy to get burned buying one of those too, if you
were just starting out- definitely not a "first lathe" for anyone in my opinion.
Unless you got it free...and working


----------



## TeaBagofHorror (Dec 1, 2017)

I am surprised about the prices for stone aged lathes in the USA.
Is it possible to buy a german Weiler,  Leinen or a swiss Schaublin or an austrian Emco V13 in the USA? Maybe they are rather unknown in the USA but perhaps you can get them cheaper because of that and they are very wanted in the EU. 
Spare parts are still available.  Schaublin and Leinen are most precise and Weiler is no.  3 and the most sold brand in Germany. Emco is more for hobby machinists,  but the V13 satisfies all wishes


----------



## Crank (Dec 1, 2017)

TeaBagofHorror, 
Great suggestions for the OP, but usually priced absurdly over here and parts/accessories make you think twice about having to skip a mortgage payment. Like "old iron" they can also be worn to death and the sellers still think they are solid gold. Don't get me wrong, I own a Schaublin 102, but it cropped up in a local Craigslist ad and I made a deal that evening that didn't leave me needing to sell a major organ. That isn't common any way you slice it.

Tink,
You are in the northeast, you have machinery hiding in every corner within a couple of hours drive. The trick is to start looking at some for the sake of familiarizing yourself on what's out there. You also need to set down a list of must have specifications to meet your known requirements for the work you want to do. Get familiar with accessories, an exceptionally well equipped lathe might be a sweet enough deal to do a little work on an older specimen. A pristine lathe stripped of amenities might look great, but the cost of tooling might leave you regretting the purchase. I recently went to a lathe with a bed almost half the length (14x34) of its predecessor (14x60), because I got tired of seeing that unused section in my rather small work area. That room allowed me to get a second lathe for little work (the Schaublin). Asian lathes have their place and I won't bash them, American and European lathes are great as long as they are in good working order. If you have a knack for taking stuff apart, even a clunker might be a solid investment as long as the ways are good. I think lathes are like your first house or computer, you buy what you think you need and later discover what you really need. Over the years, I have owned more than a dozen lathes and currently have 2 that will be in service. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!

Mark


----------



## reidry (Dec 7, 2017)

Cooter Brown said:


> If you are willing to spend $5,000 on a lathe you should consider looking at a Monarch 10EE. I have 2 South Bend Heavy 10 Lathes just like that first one you posted, they are great machines but they don't really have enough torque as I would like them to sometimes.
> 
> Like this machine
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1942-Monar...750274&hash=item2391c4958c:g:SHUAAOSw6GJZ-f8m



Do not buy that machine.  It's been on Craigslist for months, note that every surface has been recently painted, the ways, the speed dial, every surface.  I'm fairly certain that's just a pile of parts at this point.

I'm in a similar position, I currently own a 1948 9" SBL Model A and a 1954 16" SBL Single Tumbler.  Good machines, but the 9" isn't up to larger tasks and the 16" is just a scaled up 9, not designed from the ground up like a Monarch, LeBlond, Harrison, etc.

I'd like to replace them both with a 12-14" machine with a big spindle through hole.  Some of the newer imports have a good reputation here, I've not personally run one so I can't comment.

Ryan


----------

